# Request for Information: Who was Master Max Sarmiento?



## Guro Harold (May 31, 2004)

With all due respect:

Who was GM Maximo "Max" Sarmiento?

It appears that he was responsible for persuading the late GM Angel Cabales to open his school in Ca but there is not much else on the net about him.

How did he influence Cadena De Mano?

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## OULobo (Jun 1, 2004)

I've been trying to get some info on this man too because my guru was the student of a man with the same last name. I'm wondering if there is a relation or if the name is just extremely common. Inosanto has a rather large historical archive on Max and many of the other famous FMA gurus of the day.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 3, 2004)

I seem to recall seeing his name in Mark Wiley's book on Cabales Serrada Eskrima and Inosanto's book on the FMA.  I could be mistaken.

Cthulhu


----------



## The 14th Style (Jun 24, 2004)

Cthulhu said:
			
		

> I seem to recall seeing his name in Mark Wiley's book on Cabales Serrada Eskrima and Inosanto's book on the FMA.  I could be mistaken.
> 
> Cthulhu



Hello, you are correct. He is mentioned briefly in Danny Inosanto's book on the FMA's (pg 19) and in Mark Wiley's book on pg 15.
 As for someone whom might have more info GM Max Sarmiento, you might try getting in touch with or tracking down Jimmy Tacosa. He was very close to Angel and I know that at least at one time, he taught Cadena de Mano. I believe He would have trained with GM Sarimento or at least might have extensive knowledge of him.  
 Anyway. Good luck in your search! I too would love to know more about the art, as I was exposed to it briefly though my teacher.


Respectfully The 14th Style


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

The 14th Style said:
			
		

> Hello, you are correct. He is mentioned briefly in Danny Inosanto's book on the FMA's (pg 19) and in Mark Wiley's book on pg 15.
> As for someone whom might have more info GM Max Sarmiento, you might try getting in touch with or tracking down Jimmy Tacosa. He was very close to Angel and I know that at least at one time, he taught Cadena de Mano. I believe He would have trained with GM Sarimento or at least might have extensive knowledge of him.
> Anyway. Good luck in your search! I too would love to know more about the art, as I was exposed to it briefly though my teacher.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info!!!

With all due respect, could you please tell us the classic definition of what Cadena De Mano consists?

We in Modern Arnis know mainly of De Cadena as "Trapping-Hands" as a three part technique , which consists of Brush, Hold, and Strike.

Is Cadena De Mano a complete system or sub-system of Serrada? Was it created by GM Max Sarmiento?

If possible, please remove the veil.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## OULobo (Jun 24, 2004)

The problem seems to be that everytime I see his name in print it is only in passing, in a list of associates, or in a footnote. The last time I went to one of guru Inosanto's seminars I remember seeing a picture in guru's "giant book of uber-masters", but again he only said mentioned who was in the picture and then moved on.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 24, 2004)

Here is a quote from Guro Dan's book (now out of print - find your own copy):

_Mr. Sarmiento taught me the proper use of the empty hand skills of escrima and to appreciate all of the systems of escrima.  I consider him especially adept with empty hands, dagger, knives and counter staff attacks.  Mr. Sarmiento is also responsible for helping Master Cabales form the first escrima academy in the United States._

From Mark Wiley's book, "The Secrets Of Cabales Serrada Escrima"
_In 1966, Max Sarmiento, Angel's friend, student and buisiness partner, urged Cabales on, telling him that the future of escrima rested in his hands and that he should open a public academy._

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisandyz (Jun 24, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!!!
> 
> With all due respect, could you please tell us the classic definition of what Cadena De Mano consists?
> 
> ...



Hey Palusut...you may already know this (and your probably looking for more of a technical definition), but cadena means "chain"  so De Cadena = The Chain.  Other systems use De Cadena (the chain) to refer to counter for counter stick drills like sombrada, so to differentiate, Cadena De Mano = Chain of the Hands. I think Cadena refers more to to the connection or flow of technique in this context rather than trapping.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 24, 2004)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Hey Palusut...you may already know this (and your probably looking for more of a technical definition), but cadena means "chain"  so De Cadena = The Chain.  Other systems use De Cadena (the chain) to refer to counter for counter stick drills like sombrada, so to differentiate, Cadena De Mano = Chain of the Hands. I think Cadena refers more to to the connection or flow of technique in this context rather than trapping.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


Hi Andy,

I inferred the same things too, but it seems like there is more information out there too, though hard to find. 

Here is some more information on GM Sarmiento from Eskrima Digest's parent website: 

http://www.martialartsresource.com/filipino/filframe.htm

_Kadena de Mano - "Chain of Hands"
Max Sarmiento

Kadena De Mano is a combination of empty-hand and knife/dagger
techniques. It covers basic and advanced hand and knife drills
as well as permuted locks from the basic/advanced drills.
Lock/flow/trap practice drills are stressed.

The reason we have FMA being taught today to the 'masses' is due
to the efforts of Max Sarmiento. In ~1965 Max worked in the Defense
Depot near Stockton, CA. A few of the workers were practicing karate
(specific style unknown) and one jokingly attacked Max. Max quickly
and effectively defended himself with his Kadena de Mano (Chain of Hands).
The karate students were impressed and asked Max to start teaching them his
style of FMA. Max resisted, but did start asking the local FMA Masters around
Stockton (of which there were many due to the high number of Filipino migrant
farm workers that had settled in that area). Max finally convinced Angel
Cabales to openly teach his style of Eskrima, Serrada Eskrima, to all those
that wanted to learn. Angel's school was the first example of FMA being
openly taught in the USA.
(The above story was contributed by Mangisursuro Mike Inay.)

major players : Mike Inay (1944-2000), Jimmy Tacosa, Jeffrey Elliott, Frank DiFanti
_

Best regards,

Harold


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 26, 2004)

A little more info from: http://www.eta.org/~tanis/eskrima.html


_"...the late Kadena De Mano Master Max Sarmiento. The literal translation is Chain of the Hands, this style is derived from knife techniques and teaches the continuous motion of the hands, arms, elbows, etc."_


----------

